# NANTICOKE-PA-2YR BEAR-KING SHEP-MUST GO NOW



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey good morning! We need your help..

This is Bear. He is a 2 year old male King Sheppard. (Doesn't he remind you of Teddy)



We need to find him a foster/home. Does your rescue have any openings? We need placement ASAP. 

Please call me ASAP so we can talk.



I called...this is what I have been able to find out:

Here's the scoop. The dog is in Nanticoke. We really need someone to go out and do a temp test on this dog. He went from owner's house (where he lived with kids and other dogs...a few different dogs...staggered over time...family is currently dumping all dogs so they can have the freedom to travel) to adopters home....who has kids. Bear growled at one of the kids. When asked if the kid did something to provoke this...the owner said it was possible...but now the kid is afraid of him...and they want him gone now...as in today. The rescue girl I spoke with said she has seen bear with kids in the past...and he was always sweet. 

I am trying to get a temp. test. (if anyone can do this, let me know)I can also be contacted privately for contact info.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

What a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

We need to find a temp foster home for him ASAP!


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

Mary Ann I sent you an e-mail. I am 10 minutes away from Nanticoke if you want me to go see him.


Gigi


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

If all goes well (owners are avail). GiGi will eval tonight and take pictures...THANK YOU GIGI. 

In the meantime...they are pretty adamant the dog goes today...scrambling for boarding...will keep the board posted.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

What a beautiful boy he is. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Mary Ann

I can also contribute $'s....let me know.


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

Went to see Bear. All he did was bark at me. I think he was just fearful but not really aggressive. 
At this time the family can not let anyone in the house as Bear just barks and they are afraid that he will bite. He is one beautiful dog. He looks like a coated, not really long unless he was cut. I do not think he is a king shepherd, as he is not that large. I just wanted to hug him he was so beautiful, but no luck.

Sorry about the eyes in the one picture


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Doesn't sound like a GSD savvy home.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

No it doesn't. With the proper person that can be changed.

Where is he now?


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

As of last night he was at home with the current owners


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Any news on this boy?


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Has there been any news on this boy??


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

I have not heard anything


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

me either......


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I am worried about this big boy.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I will try to get some scoop tomorrow......they were trying to get him in boarding........


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Spoke to the local rescue girl trying to help...still working on getting him into boarding...he is still with the adopters. She will keep me updated.....


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

Thanks


----------

